# Discoverer Bike w/ Satellite Graphics



## partsguy (Aug 30, 2017)

This is easily the coolest AMF I have seen to date. Not sure if this is a 24" or 26", but it's name and design was inspired by the _*Discoverer*_ satellite missions from 1959-1963. It is priced at full retail, probably a little more than that, but perhaps the seller is open to offers. It was last registered in 1975, according to the license plate. It looks very cool!

https://dayton.craigslist.org/bik/d/1960s-amf-roadmaster/6281633909.html


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2017)

Looks like 26": 38 holes in the rims


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 30, 2017)

rustjunkie said:


> Looks like 26": 38 holes in the rims


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 30, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


>




36 spoke holes, 1 valve hole, and one big hole in the middle


----------



## spoker (Aug 30, 2017)

yep that adds up to 38


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 2, 2017)

Here is a lil 20” version  I found here at a garage sale. Will be a winter project for one of the kids in the neighborhood. The seat is what really got me. Looks very similar to a Troxel Deluxe . Neat models of bikes!  
////// picture is too large to down load , 
Got a seat picture only ///


----------



## whizzer kid (Nov 2, 2017)

Pictures


----------

